# How to lose weight without getting more stretch marks?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I am 21 year old male, 5'11 and weigh 220. I have stretch marks on the sides of my stomach and back and shoulders and a few on my upper arm  They are light yellow and my skin tone is light brown. And I wanna lose weight so I can join my soccer team at my school, but I do not want to get more stretch marks. Any tips?


----------



## Purplepoodle (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont think you get stretch marks from losing weight but you get them from gaining weight because when you gain weight the skin stretches.


----------



## UnseenVigilante (Jan 25, 2005)

You actually can get stretch marks from losing weight. Best bet would be to lose weight steadily to avoid it, so your skin can grow with your weight loss. Rapid weight loss will cause stretch marks I think.


----------



## bmoney (Aug 17, 2011)

Your best bet is to lose 1-2 lbs per week. No more and no less. I haven't heard of rapid weight-loss causing more stretch marks, but I do know that when you lose weight quickly you gain it all back just as quick and usually more. When weight is lost slowly, the more likely it will stay off. A combined exercise regime of weight-training and cardio workouts and good diet is the way to go. Good luck!


----------



## Monsoon (Aug 18, 2011)

Usually a big loss of weight doesn't result in stretch marks, but you will have a lot of loose skin (depending on how much fat you lost).

I'm not sure if how fast you lose the weight will affect how bad the loose skin is. 

However, I do know that a rapid gain in weight will likely result in stretch marks (personal experience: I gained about 15-20 lbs in a year when I stupidly decided to "bulk" a bit. Ended gaining both a lot of muscle and fat, but I got ugly stretch marks on my legs).


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

while you losing that weight make sure your drinking a butt load of water and try using a cocoa butter and vitamin E cream on your stretch marks


----------



## Cynical Sentiments (Jan 15, 2011)

I second the vitamin E. I saw on one of those doctor shows that you can reduce the risk of stretchmarks by keeping your skin moisturized. Okay, don't laugh, but after taking a shower while your skin is still damp you could try rubbing Crisco, yes Crisco (in the blue can), on areas where you're worried about stretchmarks. It has a lot of vitamin E and is very moisturizing. I think it heals skin a little bit too, because I've used it on some scars while they were healing and they're not nearly as visible as they could have been.

If you can't bring yourself to use Crisco, you could probably just go with any oil you want and make sure it has some vitamin E. I say oil just because it locks in moisture a little better (so long as your skin is still wet when you put it on), but you could also just go for a good cream.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

nycdude said:


> I am 21 year old male, 5'11 and weigh 220. I have stretch marks on the sides of my stomach and back and shoulders and a few on my upper arm  They are light yellow and my skin tone is light brown. And I wanna lose weight so I can join my soccer team at my school, but I do not want to get more stretch marks. Any tips?


Lift weights to look ripped.


----------



## srcwolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Purplepoodle said:


> I dont think you get stretch marks from losing weight but you get them from gaining weight because when you gain weight the skin stretches.


yes you i am 20 years old and 6'0 i weigh 261 i didn't have stretch marks but when i start losing weight then i get stretch marks.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srcwolf said:


> yes you i am 20 years old and 6'0 i weigh 261 i didn't have stretch marks but when i start losing weight then i get stretch marks.


I think the stretch marks just become more visible when you lose weight. This is similar to the old wive's tale that says that if you shave, the hair will become darker and coarser. It's just that most people start shaving during puberty, right at the same time that the hormones make body hair darker and coarser.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

PuRex said:


> while you losing that weight make sure your drinking a butt load of water and try using a cocoa butter and vitamin E cream on your stretch marks


This. I mean it works on pregnant women so it'll probably work on you too. Just consistently put lotions/creams on your problem areas at least 3 times a day and you're good. Don't be lazy or you'll regret it. :b


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, rapid weight loss or gain will cause them... So your best bet is trying to lose it slowly. Don't stress, I've got them and know a lot of guys that do too. 

Although I'm female and this might sound a bit girly... I've been applying moisturiser (with vitamin E in it) to the areas before bed every night. It's really helped... Doesn't matter if it's just plain old moisturiser, the skin being dry can encourage the stretch marks even more.


----------



## Epictetus (Oct 19, 2010)

You definitely can't get stretch marks from losing weight -- it's just that in many cases people already have them and they don't become visible until after they lose the weight because of the way the skin was pulled taut when they had the extra pounds. So you may or may not have more visible marks after you lose the weight, but either way, they were already there. Don't worry about it.


----------



## RosaPaula (Mar 7, 2017)

I recently gained weight and got red stretch marks for the first time in my life. I was devastated. I purchased dermelastic serum and started applying at night time. I can see them fading away more and more every day! It doesn't smell the best, but it works and that's more important to me.


----------

